# Bluetooth jacked up



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

McNeo said:


> Not sure if the temp has anything to do with this issue, yesterday was colder than today and it worked fine then.
> 
> Anyways, when I got in my car this morning the bluetooth would not connect. I use it every morning for Pandora and a meeting by phone I have to make.
> 
> ...


Go into the settings of the radio and perform a reset. This will break all Bluetooth connections and allow you to do a successful pairing again.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

99_XC600 said:


> Go into the settings of the radio and perform a reset. This will break all Bluetooth connections and allow you to do a successful pairing again.


I'll try this tonight and let you guys know.

Do you know if this only resets the radio stuff? Or does it reset everything? (i.e. light settings, keyfob alert settings, etc)


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

This has happened to me before. Turning the car off, opening a door, and turning it back on usually clears the radio back to normal. Did you try this?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

McNeo said:


> I'll try this tonight and let you guys know.
> 
> Do you know if this only resets the radio stuff? Or does it reset everything? (i.e. light settings, keyfob alert settings, etc)


Yes it resets most options that can be activated in config menu. Whenever I reset radio I have to change my door lock settings back to not unlock ever. Same goes if you have delayed locks activated they will be off. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> This has happened to me before. Turning the car off, opening a door, and turning it back on usually clears the radio back to normal. Did you try this?


Yeah tried that first.

I'll do the reset tonight after work.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

I tried repairing the bluetooth first and got the same bluetooth busy error. Reset the radio and now things are working again.

If anyone is curious, after doing the reset, the only settings that seem to have saved are the EQ/Fade/Tone and presets. Everything else seems to have reset as far as I can tell.

And thanks @*99_XC600*, didn't even think of this.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

McNeo said:


> I tried repairing the bluetooth first and got the same bluetooth busy error. Reset the radio and now things are working again.
> 
> If anyone is curious, after doing the reset, the only settings that seem to have saved are the EQ/Fade/Tone and presets. Everything else seems to have reset as far as I can tell.
> 
> And thanks @*99_XC600*, didn't even think of this.


No problem. I forgot to mention that even though it does a reset. For whatever reason it saves all of your presets and favorites. Not sure why, but it is a huge time saver.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi McNeo! You can contact our Infotainment team or you can PM us and we will contact them for you. They are available by phone 7 days a week to answer questions and walk you through any Infotainment issues that you experience. 

Infotainment Specialists
855-478-7767
Hours of Operation: 8:00am to 10:00pm EST
Seven days a week

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

